# James S. Benko



## harold (Nov 28, 2008)

I came across Grandmaster Benko while researching Korean weapons training. Does anyone know anything about him or if his DVDS are worth getting?


----------



## miguksaram (Nov 28, 2008)

harold said:


> I came across Grandmaster Benko while researching Korean weapons training. Does anyone know anything about him or if his DVDS are worth getting?


 
I'd would do some heavy research on him if I were you.  His background is suspect.  He claims to be one of the only "non-asian" highest ranked masters, he claims to have learned his HKD from GM Won Soo Kim who he claims was the first assistant under GM Choi, Young-sool.  

So before investing any money I would do some thorough checking.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Nov 28, 2008)

On July 9, 1974 Grand Master Benko founded the International TaeKwon-Do Association.  Benko is also the president and founder of the following organizations: 

World Shim Duk Kwan Hapkido Association founded 1970.
International Hapkido Federation founded 1971.
World Shim Soo Do Federation founded 1971.
Korean Black Belt Association founded 1976.
Korean Martial Arts Federation founded 1982.
Institute of Traditional Asian-Arts founded 1982.
You have to ask yourself this question; Why so many organizations?


----------



## Ninjamom (Nov 28, 2008)

Some of the sword techniques and information on his website are questionable, from a historical POV.


----------



## Dana (Nov 29, 2008)

I would echo Jeremy's comments and do research on this individual as I've heard more bad than good, but none of that was first hand.


----------



## Mithios (Dec 7, 2008)

Benko, now thats a name i havent heard in awhile. 
As far as TKD,HKD, and weapons, he knows what he's doing. His TKD is old school ITF, and he was with the ITF and General Choi at one time. I have heard that he was suppose to run the USTF when it was started, but that went to Chuck Serreff, and Benko started his own orgs.

His weapons program comes from a blend of Korean and Okinawan weapons that he put together in a more structured way. 

Hope this help's


----------

